# Veritas Saddle Square by Lee Valley



## BarbS

Indispensable! I have both sizes and use them both regularly. These very much helped my marking system for accuracy and carrying a line over a corner; lines up every time on the fourth side, viola!


----------



## croessler

I have this model and the miter square; I love using them


----------



## rowdy

I use one of these all of the time…....very helpful.  I have seen hinges promoted for the same use, but imho this little device is much more accurate and useful.


----------



## 280305

Jim,
As you say, this thing is so simple yet useful. Since I bought one about two years ago, I have used it way more than I ever thought I would.


----------



## CreekWoodworker

I agree very useful tool. I also have the 1:8 Dovetail Saddle Marker, also very useful.


----------



## Brad_Nailor

Nice review. Most of their stuff is high quality, useful tools.


----------



## JohnGray

I use Lee Valley's dovetail saddles and the Veritas Saddle Square is on my list. They look similar to the dovetail saddles and they are very well made. I do a lot of shopping and wishing at Lee Valley they are cheaper than Lee-Nielsen and are the same quality.


----------



## Unicesf

Hey i got the same one! Really usefull!


----------



## ShannonRogers

I have both this model and the longer square. I use them constantly!


----------



## bob101

Veritas anything is great I have had that saddle square for five years and love it


----------

